# qu'entre hommes



## CloudStrife07

I'm not exactly sure how to translate this sentence. The full version of it is:

_On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes_

I'm guessing it translated to:

_One should never fich between men_

Or something like that. But I'm not really sure


----------



## Johanne

CloudStrife07 said:


> _On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes_
> 
> I'm guessing it translated to:
> 
> _One should never fich between men_


Sense is : One should *always* fich between men.


----------



## Bostonien

Le mot s'écrit fish !


----------



## CloudStrife07

I thought _toujours_ meant always and _jamais_ meant never. Does something in the sentence change its meaning?


----------



## patgaret

Johanne said:


> Sense is : One should *always* fich between men.


 je suis pa vraiment d'accord avec toi, pour moi ça veut dire :" we should never fish only between men" je ne vois pas d'autre possibilités...


----------



## CloudStrife07

Je consens


----------



## CloudStrife07

Mais il pas semble correct


----------



## polaire

Did you mean "*pécher*" by any chance?


----------



## CloudStrife07

...no. Sorry.


----------



## patgaret

On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes = we should never fish only between men
believe me...


----------



## Johanne

CloudStrife07 said:


> I thought _toujours_ meant always and _jamais_ meant never. Does something in the sentence change its meaning?


Yes. The *qu' *change sense of never, who become always. In your sentence, you say one should fish only between man, so always between men.


----------



## polaire

patgaret said:


> On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes = we should never fish only between men
> believe me...



Is this related to the passage in the Bible about being "a fisher of men"?

I don't understand the sentence.  One should never fish but with men. (which could also be translated as One should only fish with men.)


----------



## patgaret

desolé johanne mais le QU' est l'abréviation de QUE donc: on ne devrait jamais pêcher QUE entre hommes ça veut dire: pourquoi ne pas pecher aussi avec une quelques femmes comme compagnie par exemple, mais je vois pas en quoi ça change le "jamais" en "toujours"...


----------



## irishstu

polaire said:


> One should never fish but with men. (which could also be translated as One should only fish with men.)



I would agree with this more than any of the other explanations.


----------



## polaire

patgaret said:


> desolé johanne mais le QU' est l'abréviation de QUE donc: on ne devrait jamais pêcher QUE entre hommes ça veut dire: pourquoi ne pas pecher aussi avec une quelques femmes comme compagnie par exemple, mais je vois pas en quoi ça change le "jamais" en "toujours"...



You mean, this is just a sexist statement along the lines of:  "You should only go fishing with men"?  I honestly thought there was more to it than that.


----------



## CloudStrife07

Its from the book _Pierre et Jean_ by Guy de Maupassant. But could you explain why  the que changes its meaning if it does?


----------



## CloudStrife07

Oh! I see now.


----------



## patgaret

polaire you didn't understand me "on ne dervait jamais pecher QUE entre hommes"  "que" in that case means "only" so there is no sexist statement we should never fish ONLY between men.
was it a good explanation?


----------



## Johanne

patgaret said:


> le QU' est l'abréviation de QUE donc: on ne devrait jamais pêcher QUE entre hommes ça veut dire: pourquoi ne pas pecher aussi avec une quelques femmes comme compagnie par exemple, mais je vois pas en quoi ça change le "jamais" en "toujours"...


Je comprends ton point de vue. Tu prends *que* comme synonyme de _seulement_, soit on ne devrait jamais pêcher seulement entre hommes. Ça peut être ce sens-là effectivement. Mais le *que *peut aussi en être un d'opposition, qui vient changer le sens de jamais, soit pêcher seulement entre hommes. 

Peut-être qu'avec plus de contexte, ça se préciserait. En tout cas, moi, j'ai compris la phrase comme en étant une d'opposition.


----------



## Johanne

J'essaie de trouver un exemple où jamais veut en réalité dire toujours, mais il est tard et je ne trouve pas. Mais je suis sûre que tu en connais.


----------



## polaire

patgaret said:


> polaire you didn't understand me "on ne dervait jamais pecher QUE entre hommes"  "que" in that case means "only" so there is no sexist statement we should never fish ONLY between men.
> was it a good explanation?



Oh, OK. Sorry. Thank you.

"One should never go fishing only/solely with men."

To tell you the truth it was the use of "entre" that was confusing me.  In English it means "between."

So I guess one can't say "que avec* des hommes?"

*I was reading a post in this forum today that had "que avec" and wondered if it should be "qu'avec."  I assume that's not possible.


----------



## Bostonien

_On ne devrait jamais parler qu'aux professeurs._

Ca veut dire qu'on ne devrait jamais parler uniquement aux professeurs (on devrait parler à d'autres personnes aussi) ?


----------



## Johanne

Bostonien said:


> _On ne parle jamais qu'aux professeurs._
> 
> Ca veut dire qu'on ne parle jamais uniquement aux professeurs (on parle à d'autres personnes aussi), n'est-ce pas ?


C'est drôle, je le comprends aussi dans l'autre sens. En fait, j'occulte le *jamais *puisque le *que* en change le sens. Moi, je comprends : On ne parle qu'aux professeurs. 

Si j'ai le temps ce soir, je vais essayer de trouver un exemple de l'utilisation de *jamais* avec *que* dans mes dicos.


----------



## Johanne

Voilà, j'ai un exemple tiré du Petit Robert.

_Il n'a jamais fait que s'amuser_ = il s'est toujours amusé


----------



## Bostonien

_On ne voit pas que ces deux livres-là !_ = On voit d'autres livres. (On est tous d'accord...)

_On ne voit jamais que ces deux livres-là !_ = ?

[On ne voit jamais] que ces deux livres-là ! = Il y a toujours d'autres livres.
[On ne voit jamais que ces deux livres-là !] = Il est tout le temps vrai qu'on ne voit que ces deux livres-là.

Johanne, si je te comprends bien c'est la dernière interprétation qui est juste.

C'est comme cette espèce de trompe-l'oeil où tantôt tu vois l'escalier qui monte tantôt l'escalier qui descend !


----------



## patgaret

ouais c'est vrai j'avoue... en même temps il est 5h du matin chez moi et j'ai pas encore dormi! mais en fait tu avais raison. il faudrait dire "on devrait pas pecher qu'entre hommes" pour que ma téhorie soit valable je m'excuse auprès de tout ceux que j'ai embrouillé mais en même temps c'est des phrases peu utilisées. encore desolé et bonne nuit! (ça va me faire le plus grand bien!)


----------



## Johanne

Bostonien said:


> _On ne voit pas que ces deux livres-là !_ = On voit d'autres livres. (On est tous d'accord...)
> 
> _On ne voit jamais que ces deux livres-là !_ = ?
> 
> [On ne voit jamais] que ces deux livres-là ! = Il y a toujours d'autres livres.
> [On ne voit jamais que ces deux livres-là !] = Il est tout le temps vrai qu'on ne voit que ces deux livres-là.
> 
> Johanne, si je te comprends bien c'est la dernière interprétation qui est juste.


C'est comme je disais à Pat. Je comprends votre point de vue, car vous utilisez le *que *comme synonyme de _seulement. _À mon avis, ça se défend. Mais moi, j'ai toujours le réflexe de le comprendre dans le sens opposé, celui donné par le Petit Robert. 

Des drames ont éclaté pour des sens ambigus comme celui-là!  Vive l'ambiguïté!


----------



## emcee

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Johanne:
"on ne devrait jamais pêcher, SAUF (QUE = uniquement) si on est entre hommes".
Cela veut bel et bien dire qu'il ne FAUT PAS emmener les femmes à la pêche! 

Autre ex: "Il ne m'a jamais offert que des fleurs" --> "il m'a offert des fleurs uniquement".


----------



## Bostonien

En fait je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais pas vraiment de point de vue...c'est ça ce qui m'attire à cette question !

Car si je prononce le tout assez vite, je comprends le même sens que toi. C'était quand j'ai commencé à mettre une pause avant le "que", que j'y ai entendu le sens contraire pour la première fois.

Je crois bien que tu (et le Petit Robert) avez raison, donc j'essaie de "m'entraîner" pour que je comprenne automatiquement le sens correct.

Merci !


----------



## emcee

Oups! J'ai oublié d'expliquer "jamais": qui veut dire "toujours", "une fois", "de toute ma vie" quand il n'y a pas la négation (ici: "ne" va avec "que")
C'est la même chose que ever / never. 

C'est l'homme le plus intéresant que j'aie jamais rencontré (comme "ever", "jamais" veut dire ici: "de toute ma vie" ). 

c'est le plus beau cadeau que j'aie jamais eu.

Avez-vous jamais entendu pareilles bêtises?


----------



## Johanne

emcee said:


> Oups! J'ai oublié d'expliquer "jamais": qui veut dire "toujours", "une fois", "de toute ma vie" quand il n'y a pas la négation (ici: "ne" va avec "que")


Il veut aussi dire *déjà*.

Avez-vous jamais/déjà entendu pareilles bêtises.


----------



## Bostonien

Est-ce que tu pourrais citer un example où "jamais" veut dire "toujours" ? (à part "à jamais" qui est une expression)


----------



## Johanne

Bostonien said:


> Est-ce que tu pourrais citer un example où "jamais" veut dire "toujours" ? (à part "à jamais" qui est une expression)


Celle que j'ai donnée plus haut. Il n'a jamais fait que s'amuser = il s'est toujours amusé.


----------



## Bostonien

Donc *emcee* voulait dire que "jamais" égale "toujours" dans le cas précis dont on discute dans ce fil. D'accord, je comprends.


----------



## Johanne

Bostonien said:


> Donc *emcee* voulait dire que "jamais" égale "toujours" dans le cas précis dont on discute dans ce fil. D'accord, je comprends.


En fait, non, je crois qu'elle dit le contraire. Que *jamais* veut dire *toujours* quand il n'y a pas de négation. Tu voulais donc un exemple de _jamais_ sans négation?


----------



## Bostonien

*emcee *n'avait-elle pas dit que notre cas représente un tel exemple puisque "ne" va avec "que" et non pas avec "jamais" ? Il est tard, je l'avoue, suis-je devenu un peu lent ?


----------



## Johanne

Bostonien said:


> *emcee *n'avait pas dit que notre cas représente un tel exemple puisque "ne" va avec "que" et non pas avec "jamais" ?


Dans ce cas-ci, *ne... jamais* est indissociable, de la même façon que *ne... pas*. Tu ne diras pas par exemple : il est pas rentré pour souper. IL manque un élément de négation, soit *ne* : Il n'est pas rentré pour souper.


----------



## Kelly B

polaire said:


> One should _never _fish _but _with men.


To me, this is the easiest version to follow as a native English speaker if you are trying to understand the combination of _ne...jamais + que_, even if this style of expression is archaic in English. There is a double negative used in the French, but it does not reverse the meaning as it would do in English; instead, it adds emphasis.
I would translate _entre _to _among _rather than _between _or _with_; and polaire's _but _can be changed to except:
_One should never fish except among men_, or _one should only fish among (other) men_.

I don't think it has anything to do with women or sexism; it just means other people. In the Biblical time and culture, men generally did the fishing.


----------



## emcee

Bonjour-soir, tout le monde,

Oui, Bostonien, c'est bien ce que j'ai dit: "on ne devrait (jamais) pêcher qu'entre hommes". "Ne" va avec "que", d'après moi. (d'ailleurs, si on enlève jamais, la phrase reste correcte.) Et on a "jamais" à la place de "toujours" parce qu'il y a une négation. Mais je ne suis pas grammairienne.

Ever ne se traduit pas non plus souvent par "toujours" (--> forever). Mais plutôt par les autres propositions faites, dont celle de Johanne, "déjà", que j'avais oublié de citer.


----------



## Calamitintin

Kelly B said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with women or sexism; it just means other people. In the Biblical time and culture, men generally did the fishing.


 
Dans le livre en question il y a quand meme un peu de sexisme car je crois que la partie de peche est gachee selon le narrateur (Pierre, non ?) par les femmes qui ne veulent pas partir assez tot et qui font du bruit...D'ou la remarque : on ne devrait [jamais] pecher qu'entre hommes !


----------



## Cath.S.

Context is everything. Even here.
Guy de Maupassant was a sexist, if talented, writer.  
So his meaning is obvious to anyone who has read him: women will spoil the healthy male fun.


----------



## polaire

Calamitintin said:


> Dans le livre en question il y a quand meme un peu de sexisme car je crois que la partie de peche est gachee selon le narrateur (Pierre, non ?) par les femmes qui ne veulent pas partir assez tot et qui font du bruit...D'ou la remarque : on ne devrait [jamais] pecher qu'entre hommes !



Thank you, Calamitintin.  

Re the Bible reference (someone else responded to that), I wasn't suggesting that the statement was an extraordinarily sexist statement for the Bible, I merely wanted to know whether it came from the passage about "being a fisher of men."


----------



## polaire

egueule said:


> Context is everything. Even here.
> Guy de Maupassant was a sexist, if talented, writer.
> So his meaning is obvious to anyone who has read him: women will spoil the healthy male fun.



Merci, egueule.


----------



## polaire

Johanne said:


> Voilà, j'ai un exemple tiré du Petit Robert.
> 
> _Il n'a jamais fait que s'amuser_ = il s'est toujours amusé



This one isn't confusing to me:

He has never done anything but amuse himself/have a good time. = All he ever does is amuse himself/have a good time.


----------

